# 2011 National: Atlanta



## Loisiana

Who's going? I can't decide. It would mean missing a full week of work, which is not a good thing for a teacher, especially that early in the school year.


----------



## hotel4dogs

still thinking about it....now that I know the next one is in St. Louis (2012) Atlanta looks less attractive. But it's not ruled out yet!


----------



## John G

I'll be going to Atlanta! I'm sure I'll make it to St. Louis too (I'm chairing the field events)!

John


----------



## RedDogs

Debating.... I've not yet been able to go to one and it's "only" a 10ish hour drive.....but like you, it's not good to be gone for so long.


----------



## Jersey's Mom

I'm soooooooooo going!!! It's only 4 hours away and I've yet to make it to a national specialty. There's no way we're missing this one!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## John G

I've been to 9 or 10. My dogs have been to a few more! It is the best event of the year by far. So much to see and do. So many wonderful dogs to watch and people to meet.

I always go away feeling I have evolved another notch in the dog game world from just beeing there. We make new friends and reunite with old ones, some that we only see at the Specialty each year.

If you can make it, even if only for a day or two.......GO! You won't regret it. So much history in the many many trophies. So much shopping with all the vendors.

BTW I am not being paid by the Atlanta Specialty for this endorsement.

John


----------



## AmbikaGR

I plan to be there with my girls. Planning on taking all three and having a blast. Still need to make my room reservations, maybe I will do that this week. Will also get to spend some time with my daughter and her family in Georgia while down there.


----------



## hotel4dogs

you guys are tempting me....


----------



## marsh mop

OK, you have all talked me into it. Only eight hours away, no big deal. I hope John G. can find a place that serves sushi and Crown.
Jim


----------



## K9-Design

Count me in for the sushi!!!!
Will be there the whole time, am getting a vendor booth and will attend the field trial.


----------



## goldengirls550

I would LOVE to go. Unfortunately, I am in college (seems to get in the way of all of these dog shows ). Not only am I in college, but I am in college in Wisconsin so that adds to difficulty in me traveling across the country. I had so much fun at the 2009 Golden National in Enid with my girls! Barb, I didn't know 2012 would be in St. Louis! Are there dates set yet? That national sounds like it would be a more realistic option for me.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

It's tempting. I've been to two (one in Florida and one in Rhode Island), and both were a lot of fun. You'll really enjoy it! I just like to watch and shop for goodies!


----------



## Kmullen

I am going to try and make it!


----------



## John G

Jim, will you be my sushi guide again? I have no problem guiding myself to the crown.

The St. Louis Specialty will be in the first part of Sept.

John


----------



## Doolin

Definitely Plan to be there with my youngster and maybe his mother......Love going to the National!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom

I really want to go but can't decide. It's supposed to be in St. Louis in 2012 which is so close! Maybe if Doolin decides Ace is worth showing I'll change my mind for Atlanta, but I don't have my hopes up for the poor boy. He is taking his time maturing.


----------



## sterregold

I've been considering it as well--but would also have to take unpaid time off work, right when we get back to school. Did that for Rhode Island and felt it was worth it as there were multiple events for my dogs, and I could do the trip in a day. Atlanta is 16 hours for me, which means 2 days of travel on each side and with no hunt test, just not as many things for my guys to do--Bonnie will only be 11 months old, so I don't think she'll really be ready to be competitive in a derby. St Louis however may be an option! It's "only" 11 hours--I can do that in a day myself--and the Bon-Bon will still just barely be under two! Anyone know if they are going to try to include a hunt test?


----------



## jealous1

Being mostly involved in rescue, I have never gone to one of these but would love to go (especially to possibly meet some fellow GRF'rs). I am planning on retiring in June and only live around 1-1/2 hours from location and it is a straight shot on I-20. We have a couple of extra rooms as well as lots of space outside for a few campers if it could help anyone to be able to attend (we even put in a hook-up for electricity if needed).


----------



## hotel4dogs

typically there will be a WC/WCX, a hunt test, and a field trial!



sterregold said:


> I've been considering it as well--but would also have to take unpaid time off work, right when we get back to school. Did that for Rhode Island and felt it was worth it as there were multiple events for my dogs, and I could do the trip in a day. Atlanta is 16 hours for me, which means 2 days of travel on each side and with no hunt test, just not as many things for my guys to do--Bonnie will only be 11 months old, so I don't think she'll really be ready to be competitive in a derby. St Louis however may be an option! It's "only" 11 hours--I can do that in a day myself--and the Bon-Bon will still just barely be under two! Anyone know if they are going to try to include a hunt test?


----------



## sterregold

I know they try to include a hunt test (the field trial and WC/X are required), but there has not been one for the last two and there is not one planned for Atlanta either. So crossing my fingers there will be one in 2012!


----------



## hotel4dogs

will keep my fingers crossed, too!!!!!



sterregold said:


> I know they try to include a hunt test (the field trial and WC/X are required), but there has not been one for the last two and there is not one planned for Atlanta either. So crossing my fingers there will be one in 2012!


----------



## John G

Actually Hunting Tests are not held at most Specialties. Grounds and help are the hardest to come by. They also tend to lose money, which is surprising to me.

We will be holding a Hunting Test at the 2012 Specialty in St. Louis. All field events will be held at the historic Busch Wildlife Area. Hunting test is scheduled for Sat. and Sunday (I think the 8th & 9th). The field trial will follow on Monday-Wednesday. I think the plan for the WC/X is to hold it on Sunday with the Hunting Test.

John


----------



## sterregold

Woo hoo! Thank you John! Decision made for me!


----------



## MillysMom

Hmmmmm, maybe I should go. I didn't realize it was at the Horse Park until just now, and that place is very lucky for me.


----------



## Maxs Mom

I am penciling, ok not pencil INK the 2012 National on my schedule. By then I should have Teddi and Gabby doing stuff. I figure that will make my while. Besides St Louis is "home" Gabby came from there and has already swam at the Busch Wildlife area. I think my breeder would dis-own me if I didn't bring Gabby.


----------



## Loisiana

Okay, time to update, less than 4 months away! Who is going? I am! 

I am dreading telling my principal though...


----------



## Stretchdrive

I am hoping for 2012 if I can find traveling buddies. St. Louis is closer for us too. I have always wanted to go to one!! I have heard it is a blast, and there is lots of golden shopping to do!


----------



## Loisiana

I had wanted to do next year because Flip would be a year older, hopefully in open and utility by then. And I would consider entering CCA. But unless I am dying there is no way I can get off the first week of September.


----------



## Loisiana

Have the announced where it will be in 2013 yet? I know in 2014 I won't be able to go unless it is right down the road from me because that is the year I am going to the Invitationals! Ha ha! (I am thinking positively)


----------



## Stretchdrive

The fall is when they have lots of shows up here, so I kinda hate to travel that far and spend that much just for one show even if it is the nationals. 

I have off for the NOI this year, but highly doubt I will be going. Air fare is just too much.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Well.. just went to the Yankee Golden Specialty.... the owner of the dad of one of my veterans was the judge in Sweeps. She came up to me afterwards and said, I should take her to Atlanta and she would groom her!! Then I said, will you show her, too? Anyway, I went to RI in 1999, did not repeat when it came back, but who knows??


----------



## glnbrgold

I only go when there is a Hunting test offered too. So it's 2012 for me.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Loisiana said:


> Have the announced where it will be in 2013 yet? I know in 2014 I won't be able to go unless it is right down the road from me because that is the year I am going to the Invitationals! Ha ha! (I am thinking positively)



Texas - Dallas/Fort Worth GRC is hosting I believe.


----------



## Loisiana

AmbikaGR said:


> Texas - Dallas/Fort Worth GRC is hosting I believe.


OMG OMG OMG I will SO be there! Yahoo! Come on 2013!

I'm a little excited...


----------



## AmbikaGR

Loisiana said:


> OMG OMG OMG I will SO be there! Yahoo! Come on 2013!
> 
> I'm a little excited...



I thought you MIGHT like that! :bowl:


----------



## sircharles

For a first timer like me who only has 1-2 days to spend at this event, what would be the best day to attend?


----------



## AmbikaGR

There is NOTHING that compares to the Best of Breed entering the ring!! I do not know what the Atlanta Club has planned but it is ALWAYS special!! So Friday and Saturday would be my suggestion. 
If you have never seen Goldens doing what they bred to do, retrieving, then any of the days with the WC/WCX or Field Trails would also be something to behold. A sight you will also NEVER forget. They are on Sunday, Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## Kmullen

I am sooooo excited! My girl and i will be running the wc...maybe wcx, just depends on the next 2 weeks! Also found a handler for her for weds show! She will be going to Minnesota after nationals!! We will also b doing the cca! Guess...
I need to book a room now!


----------



## Kmullen

So, Who all is going? Less than a month away!!! Super-pumped!! And, if anyone would like a roomate to save cost for a few days, count me in. Trying to find a roomate to cut some cost. I will only be there from Saturday and leaving probably wednesday. Most of everyone I know has a RV!


----------



## jealous1

I am planning on going on some of the days just to watch and learn (I live a little over an hour away) and would love to meet some fellow GRF'ers and their dogs - any way we can figure out how to identify each other? I have gone to the website to look at the schedule (GRCA 2011 National Specialty) - can the GRF'ers that are entering their dogs in any events post on here so those of us going to watch can make sure to be able to watch? Thanks!!!!


----------



## SheetsSM

I'll be there for the parade of rescues


----------



## jealous1

I am definitely going to try and be there Wednesday for the Rescue Parade. I would love to take one of mine with me but I think there is some kind of registration/limited # allowed to be in the parade. Are you going to be participating?


----------



## Kmullen

jealous1 said:


> I am planning on going on some of the days just to watch and learn (I live a little over an hour away) and would love to meet some fellow GRF'ers and their dogs - any way we can figure out how to identify each other? I have gone to the website to look at the schedule (GRCA 2011 National Specialty) - can the GRF'ers that are entering their dogs in any events post on here so those of us going to watch can make sure to be able to watch? Thanks!!!!


Yep, I am almost 7 hours away. My girl and I will be running Sunday for the WC. On Wednesday, she will be in Open Bitch for conformation. Do not have my number yet...so I will have to give that later. Her handler is Kristi Howe.
Maybe we could have a meet up at a particular time and place.


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Jersey and I have a busy week planned!! We're participating in the Parade of Titleholders, WC, Rally Novice, and both days of Agility. Can't wait!!

Julie, Jersey and Oz (who will be camping out at my sister's house... poor non-golden that he is)


----------



## Kmullen

Jersey's Mom said:


> Jersey and I have a busy week planned!! We're participating in the Parade of Titleholders, WC, Rally Novice, and both days of Agility. Can't wait!!
> 
> Julie, Jersey and Oz (who will be camping out at my sister's house... poor non-golden that he is)


 
Awesome! Hope to see ya at the WC test.


----------



## SheetsSM

For the rescue parade last count was I believe 22 registered with 8 slots remaining. You just go to GRCA website/2011 Nationals website and print the registration form (available on the "Rescue Parade" link located under "Events")--100 words or less sharing your rescue's story and include a pic. I was able to submit everything via email. Registration closes 31 Aug.


----------



## K9-Design

You guys can always come and mingle in the K9-Design booth 
We are there from Saturday to the following Sunday....


----------



## AmbikaGR

Well I finally went ahead and placed our entries, hoping it does not put us in the poor house.

Lucy - WC, Preferred Novice Std & JWW Agility (Tuesday only), Veteran Novice obedience, Novice Rally, Parade of Titleholders

Oriana - WC, Open & Utility, Team Obedience, Parade of Titleholders

Brooke - WC, Novice obedience and Novice rally

(Hey Annie maybe I can stash an oxygen tank by your booth! :bowrofl

We will have a blast. Team obedience with some of Oriana's littermates, Brooke's debut in obedience/rally, Lucy and I have not run an agility course since the National in Rhode Island and Lucy has never seen a rally course. Guess I better start doing some training. :uhoh: I am sure we will have a lot of "Kodak Moments" - good and bad!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR

kfayard said:


> Yep, I am almost 7 hours away. My girl and I will be running Sunday for the WC. On Wednesday, she will be in Open Bitch for conformation. Do not have my number yet...so I will have to give that later. Her handler is Kristi Howe.
> Maybe we could have a meet up at a particular time and place.


Oh, I love Kristi. She is SUCH a nice person, and very good with the dogs.


----------



## Kmullen

Tahnee GR said:


> Oh, I love Kristi. She is SUCH a nice person, and very good with the dogs.



I have not met her yet, but have heard great things about her. She has been great so far! She will be taking my girl back north after Atlanta for her last major!


----------



## jealous1

Don't know if any of y'all that are attending this have access to your e-mail, but if you do can you please post the time that things get kicked off in the morning? I started a PT job about a month ago and work M/W/F but would like to make it out tomorrow (Tuesday), Thursday, and Saturday and would love to meet some fellow GRF'rs!


----------

